# And some more.. opinions welcome.



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here is another male i'm looking at from a different breeder. 
He was born 2/6 * site says she not sure if he is a "brush type" coat or LC








and another one of her litters. 








males are on the sides, female in center. These are from a dam that is notorious for having really small pups. BUT they look SC. 
and another from this breeder:








Red one is male. 
And....... leila's breeder is having several lc litters coming up due this mo. so it will be a veritable smorgasbord! :laughing9:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Tee-hee...gotta love the puppy pictures. But you can't tell really anything else other than color! Never heard of a "brush type" SC haha, I might steer clear of that breeder? I mean, maybe not, I would just wonder why she is using some random term?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oooh! I love the coat color of that 2nd picture pup in the middle. I am sure it will change but it is striking


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Super cute puppies.  So hard to tell much from those pics though. Have you decided on a long coat now, Cheryl, or are you still unsure? What the heck is a brush type coat? A short coat whose coat is thick enough (proper double coat basically) to require brushing? Is that what she means?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Never heard of a "brush type" SC haha, I might steer clear of that breeder?


LOL. I'd probably stay clear of her too. I guess she just means a proper double coated short coat but she is using some weird way of saying it. Or maybe she means something else entirely. Strange.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I was thinking maybe a SC that is semi long? Where when you run the brush through and it makes lines, LOL! Have no idea ;-)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Like I said.... ALLLLLLLLLLLL puppies are cute! Can't tell a thing from these pics in my opinion except that they are babies and their approximate color. ha.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Don't worry guys , she is a very very good breeder. No worries there. I believe what she meant was it either has a little thicker longer coat, or is a LC she just wasn't 100% sure yet. Leila has a really thick coat and it's a bit long in some areas.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I was thinking maybe a SC that is semi long? Where when you run the brush through and it makes lines, LOL! Have no idea ;-)


Ha, wouldn't that just be the standard double coated short coat?  OR maybe she means a single coated LC. LOL.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe she is referring to the brush coat that is found in shar pei's???

Shar-Pei coats


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

was just about too say that shar pei's coats can be brush coat!!

cute pups though!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow! I didnt realize there were so many types of Shar-peis? I would have guessed the Bear coat as a Chow, LOL


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

More cute babies! The first one looks LC to me...but who knows. I'm sure she probably meant double coat as he does look bush already. I like the darkest baby color wise but I'm sure it'll change. Btw, how old are they? LC's & SC's look the same until 2 weeks at least so there is hope for some LC's there!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

The first pup (cream male) was born 2/6 , next litter was 2/24 and the last one was born 3/2
The really dark one in the second litter ,she told me is reallllly small and she's praying he makes it.  He looks like a dark sable and he is in the foreground.
I replied and asked her what she meant by brush coat. But the cream boy is nearly 1 month old now. She did say she is leaning toward him not being a LC though.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Cheryl I am not sure what she meant by brush coat, but I can tell you that some LC do not have that thick bushy lion type mane.. :Lol:

Bijou is a long coat, but his fur is silky soft and not super long, He's pretty much been the same since I got him, he does not have all the long fringe I see on the legs and backside of lots of the long coats I see posted here, even his tail is pretty sparse.

I wondered if its because he's a small guy that he just does not grow the same amount of fur that some other doggies do, I cannot remember but does anyone else here have a tiny LC? how is the fur? B has a pink belly and very fine downy fur on it but its really short same on the inside of his legs, it literally feels like silk.

It could be genetic as well, I am waiting to see how my new boys coat is because his father is a mega puff ball!!! ha ha


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She wrote me back and explained what she meant by "brush coat" is that it's just a thicker version of a SC. I guess she wasn't sure if he was going to become a LC. Regardless someone is already sending her a deposit on him.  I just don't see how i'm going to wait around and see how one turns out because if it's a cute one, or has good markings, etc. It's sold immed.!!
She did tell me that the male in the litter with 3 puppies, i think she meant the dark sable one but not sure, is going to be a LC as well as the red male in the last litter with all the cream females is going to LC. I like both of those colors but who know how the color will change.  And i am pretty sure i want a light one. But my mind could change.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i wish i could have anyone of them they are so loveable i love puppy pics thanks for sharing these pics


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't tell anything about the lil pups, but the first fella' is a cutie!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

hes already getting a dep put on him.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sorry. You'll find your new baby soon.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Cheryl did you get the info I sent you?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

They are all adorable,


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Brush type coat? LOL! I think maybe this breeder doesn't really know what she's talking about. If she doesn't even know enough to refer to the coats as simply LC or SC, then I think she's someone you might want to steer clear of.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

KittyD said:


> Cheryl I am not sure what she meant by brush coat, but I can tell you that some LC do not have that thick bushy lion type mane.. :Lol:
> 
> Bijou is a long coat, but his fur is silky soft and not super long, He's pretty much been the same since I got him, he does not have all the long fringe I see on the legs and backside of lots of the long coats I see posted here, even his tail is pretty sparse.
> 
> ...


Chibi is not a tiny, tiny like Bijou but he is 3 lbs and he has a long coat with all the fringe and the tail plume but he is silky soft. He has a double Coat too and he is still silky soft. His belly is pink and there is no hair on his belly. I love that he is so soft


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I promise that if you can find a show breeder that does not allow deposits on their pups until much older ;-) Keep looking, you will find your perfect Chi


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Cheryl did you get the info I sent you?


Not yet kitty, I will check it now.  Slept in late today LOL


Tink said:


> Brush type coat? LOL! I think maybe this breeder doesn't really know what she's talking about. If she doesn't even know enough to refer to the coats as simply LC or SC, then I think she's someone you might want to steer clear of.


I think she put it that way maybe for some who visit the site and may not know all the correct terms.!? Not sure but believe me she is an excellent breeder and has been breeding like 20 years and has very very nice dogs.



Yoshismom said:


> I promise that if you can find a show breeder that does not allow deposits on their pups until much older ;-) Keep looking, you will find your perfect Chi


 I hope so!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Chibi is not a tiny, tiny like Bijou but he is 3 lbs and he has a long coat with all the fringe and the tail plume but he is silky soft. He has a double Coat too and he is still silky soft. His belly is pink and there is no hair on his belly. I love that he is so soft


Interesting! I've seen some long coats with massive fur on the belly! B's is basically bald, so glad to see he's not alone ha ha


----------

